# A better political test gauge...



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is a better gauge of where you lean politically...

I just took the Political Brew Political Gauge and came up as a Centrist on Non-Fiscal Issues and a Centrist on Fiscal Issues. You can take the test at http://www.politicalbrew.com/politest.cgi - let me know your results!

On Non-Fiscal Issues, I rank as a Centrist *(55)*.
On Fiscal Issues, I rank as a Centrist *(43)*.

Your score is on a scale of 0 to 100, with 0 being fully liberal and 100 being fully conservative.

This one has a few more questions to give a more comprehensive view of your opinions.

Ryan


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Interesting quiz. Here is what I came up with.

On Non-Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Centrist (43). 
On Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Centrist (52).


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

On non-fiscal issues , I ranked as Moderate Liberal (30)
On fiscal issues, I ranked as a Strong Liberal (14)

Interesting quiz.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

As I expected, just barely not quite a conservative on fiscal issues (60) and not quite liberal on social issues (30) leaving every category at medium.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

On Non-Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Moderate Liberal (25).
On Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Centrist (48


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

30 & 29


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As I've always said....right in the middle....

Non-fiscal....48

Fiscal......52


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

fiscal 86

Non fiscal 68


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I got 70 on the fiscal issues and a 63 on the non-fiscal issues both as a moderate conservative.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Surprize, I got 81 on both. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I got 85/93. Didn't use to be that way until I started hanging around this board. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

84 non fiscal, 64 fiscal.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

non fiscal 72

fiscal 90

The little tab that asked how important was strange I thought they were all real important issues,

but I guess thats because I follow politics pretty close. Which I need to stop I'm beginning to think its hopeless...


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

non fiscal 46

fiscal 29


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

On Non-Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Moderate Liberal (26). 
On Fiscal Issues, you rank as a Moderate Liberal (21).


----------

